# Refrigerator Coil Removal



## meatsmoker87 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi there! I just started a new project with a commercial true refrigerator. I am removing everything and realized that the refrigerator coils are on the inside of the refrigerator box. Can I cut the copper line to this and patch so that I can convert into a smoker or are there gases and freon in this line? Thank you for anyone who can help! 













IMG_8458.JPG



__ meatsmoker87
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 27, 2017)

Originally yes there was refrigerant in those lines but highly doubt there's any left them true coils were known too leak. Is there any access valves by the compressor. A pick of the condensing unit would help but even if there refrigerant in there they very little when full.


----------



## meatsmoker87 (Jul 27, 2017)

Awesome so if I cut this line can I just patch up the hole and be safe?
Thanks!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 28, 2017)

Sorry missed this yes patch it if you want you can seal it and insulate behind the patch if you want. Probably don't need to insulate though. Good luck show more pics as the build progress


----------

